# PPS mag latch is (was!) sharp!



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Bought a PPS in 40 last nite. Shot maybe 50 MagTech and Blazer 180 FMJs today with nary a malfunction. Didn't try any PD ammo.

It's accurate enough for me for a PD/CC gun which is what I'll be using it for, but the upper edges of the magazine latch sure started irritating my triggerfinger, so I fixed that tonite...
















...with a Dremel-type sanding wheel. Feels lots better now.

The trigger isn't *nearly* as clean as that of my Glock 35. The PPS came with the medium-length, 6-shot-capacity magazine, and for my normal-size-male hands, the grip is *just* big enough to shoot and control the gun adequately. I'll be ordering two longer 7-shot mags tomorrow.


----------

